# Caught surprise in glue trap



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Check your cabinets for granules that you might think look like coffee grounds. Roach-dung


----------



## Easyrider1313 (Aug 12, 2020)

In my short experience id call an exterminator just for the peace of mind. If theres one there is almost always more. Sprays dont work either.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Borax sprinkled behind areas like refrigerators will help keep the population down. It won't kill them, but it will drive them away to your neighbor's house


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, I would call in an exterminator. One thing I fear is roaches.
They are horrible things.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Roaches are a pain, but you can get really rid of them without an exterminator, for like 1/10 or 1/20 the price.

Put out poison bait for the adults, and growth inhibitor for the babies, and soon they are gone, like you wish sorrow would be.

Also, do your expletiviest to avoid leaving fruit, in particular, where it might go bad unnoticed by you but feasted upon by the roaches.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here in Florida we have Palmetto bugs some call roaches. Up north I preferred Old-fashioned mouse traps.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Glue traps are cruel. If you're going to kill mice do it humanely.


----------



## micephobia (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, your situation sounds like mine. Lived in this house for five years and it's an older house, and never seen a single roach or mice (although we did see dried up droppings in basement/attic when we moved in) .. anyways, last month I saw small roach then sure enough, saw more. In my case, I think they came from my sister's house must have gotten inside my bag and transferred.

Weeks later, I found mouse droppings and sure enough other activity. I have a huge mice phobia and yepp.. trying to deal with this now. sigh.

As for the roach, try bait gel that works quite well. As for the mice, I am still trying to deal myself


----------

